# Edclipse PlugIn-Entwicklung



## reibi (30. Jun 2009)

Hallo

Man kann ja bei eclipse.org eine Version für PlugInEntwicklung runterladen.

Die normale EclipseVersion bzw. JEE-Version hat auch ne Perspektive namens "PlugIn-Development". Dort kann man auch n RCP-Projekt bzw. PlugIn-Projekt erstellen.

Leider kommt man spätestes dann nicht weiter wenn man ein Menüpunkt machen will, weil es nicht die passenden Extention gibt.

Welche PlugIns hat den die Version "Eclipse für PlugInEntwickler" mehr bzw. was muss ich installieren, dass ich genau so arbeiten kann, als ob ich diese EclipseVersion hätte?

Danke und Gruss an die Gemeinschaft ;-)


----------



## Wildcard (30. Jun 2009)

Du brauchst nur PDE, das ist aber auch in Classic und AFAIK auch in J2EE enthalten.
Hast du den Filter Haken im Extension Wizard aktiviert, der die Auswahl auf von deinem PlugIn required Bundles beschränkt? Wenn du noch keine required bundles angegeben hast, wird die auswahl recht dürftig ausfallen


----------



## reibi (1. Jul 2009)

Hoi 

>> Hast du den Filter Haken im Extension Wizard aktiviert

wo mach ich das denn?

Gruess


----------



## Wildcard (1. Jul 2009)

ganz unten (ist per default aktiviert)


----------



## reibi (2. Jul 2009)

Hoi

also wo unten?
Perspektive - sicher PlugInPerspektive
Welche view, bzw welchen reiter 

Hab schon mal bei Prefereces nach "Extension Wizard" geschaut .. da stehts nicht ... sprich das gibt dort auch nicht

>>>(ist per default aktiviert) 
Kann nich sein, weil sonst würde das ja gehen ;-) 
Habs vor einigen wochen bei GanyMede probiert -- ging nicht
und nun bei Galileo -- geht auch nicht.


----------



## Wildcard (2. Jul 2009)

blau markiert


----------



## reibi (3. Jul 2009)

Hallo Wildcard

hört sich vielleicht blöd an, aber so ein Fenster find ich bei mir leider nirgens

gruss


----------



## Koringar (3. Jul 2009)

In deiner Plugin.xml findest du unter dem Reiter 'Extensions' und dort klickste auf 'Add' dann erscheint dieses Fenster.


----------



## reibi (3. Jul 2009)

OK ... gefunden ;-) ... mann ist das schwierig

Da war auch der Hacken drin ... den kann ich rausmachen ...und? dann kann ich nicht mehr auf finish drücken..

was mach ich denn um bei "commands" mehr als ein "generic" angezeigt zu bekommen?


----------



## Wildcard (3. Jul 2009)

Hmm? Wenn der Haken aus ist wählst du deinen gewünschten Extension Point aus, klickst auf finish und trägst die Daten ein.


----------



## vogella (3. Aug 2009)

Hallo,

wenn Dir bei Commands nur "Generic" angezeigt wird, dann fehlt Dir noch die Plugin Entwicklungsumgebung. Das ganze ist hier beschrieben: 

Eclipse RCP - Tutorial - Commands 

Am einfachsten löst Du das indem Du die RCP Variante von Eclipse Downloads herunterlädst.

Viele Grüße, Lars


----------



## reibi (3. Aug 2009)

Hallo Lars ... in Deinem Tutorial steht "auch nur" dass ich die RPC-Variate von Eclipse runterladen muss... das genau will ich nicht, weil ich doch meine JEE-Variante gerne benutzen will. 

Gruess ;-)


----------



## Gonzo17 (4. Aug 2009)

Du kannst denke ich auch über ein Software-Update die entsprechenden Plug-Ins installieren, steht ja eigentlich auch genau so auf Lars' Seite: 

Eclipse RCP - Tutorial (Eclipse 3.5)

Ich hab zum Beispiel auch die "Eclipse RCP Plug-In Developer Resources" installiert, aber keine Ahnung, inwiefern die jetzt für dich nützlich wären.


----------



## maki (4. Aug 2009)

Hate mit der JEE Version ähnliche Probleme, mit der RCP Version nicht.
Eine einzige Eclipse "installation" tut's bei mir sowieso nicht, habe aber kein Problem damit.


----------



## vogella (5. Aug 2009)

@reibi wie Gonzo17 schon geschrieben habe, gebe ich auch an, welches Plugin installiert werden soll damit Plugins und RCP entwickelt werden können.


----------



## pieceofcake (7. Sep 2009)

vogella hat gesagt.:


> @reibi wie Gonzo17 schon geschrieben habe, gebe ich auch an, welches Plugin installiert werden soll damit Plugins und RCP entwickelt werden können.



Habe das Plug-In "Eclipse Plug-in Development Environment" wie beschrieben installiert aber ich habe das gleiche Problem. Sehe nur "Generic".

Was fehlt denn da noch?

Danke und Viele Grüße.


----------



## vogella (7. Sep 2009)

@pieceofcake Komisch, bin mir hatte das ausgereicht. Im Zweifelsfall lade Dir einfach die Eclipse RCP version from Eclipse Downloads herunter.


----------



## pieceofcake (7. Sep 2009)

vogella hat gesagt.:


> @pieceofcake Komisch, bin mir hatte das ausgereicht. Im Zweifelsfall lade Dir einfach die Eclipse RCP version from Eclipse Downloads herunter.



Genau das möchte ich eigentlich vermeiden. Ist vielleicht zu viel verlangt aber ich möchte die Lösung gerne verstehen ;-) 
Man muss doch sagen können, was fehlt. Habe leider auch gerade nicht die Zeit um mich tiefergehend damit zu befassen. Aber anscheinend bin ich ja auch nicht der Einzige mit diesem Problem. 

Aber erst mal Danke!


----------



## vogella (7. Sep 2009)

Unflag mal die "Group" Eigenschaft im Update Manager und schau mal welches Features noch fehlen könnten. Gute Filterbegriffe sind PDE und RCP.


----------



## pieceofcake (7. Sep 2009)

vogella hat gesagt.:


> Unflag mal die "Group" Eigenschaft im Update Manager und schau mal welches Features noch fehlen könnten. Gute Filterbegriffe sind PDE und RCP.



Aha, ich habe jetzt noch die "Eclipse RCP Developer Resources" und das "Eclipse ECP SDK" installiert. Jetzt geht es 

Vielen Dank und viele Grüße.


----------



## vogella (7. Sep 2009)

Super! 

Ich probiere es nachher auch noch mal aus und update notfalls mein Tutorial....


----------



## vogella (8. Sep 2009)

Hallo,

man benötigt "Eclipse Plug-in Development Environment" und "Eclipse RCP Plug-in Developer Resources".

Ich mache nachher ein Update auf Eclipse RCP - Tutorial (Eclipse 3.5) 

Das sollte spätestens morgen verfügbar sein.


----------

